# Tea Room



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Some English cafes are called Tea Rooms.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

I voted oolong. It's awesome.
As for green teas, my favorite is the pan-fried dragonwell. hmmmmmmmm. or maybe that one green tea roasted over coals (the name escapes me...)

I'm getting thirsty :tongue:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I picked oolong, because it is what I used to drink with my great grandmother when I was a child. 

Now, I avoid anything with caffeine, including many of the teas I used to enjoy. I like most herbal teas, raspberry leaf tea, mixed herbal teas with lavender, chamomile and rose petals, and blueberry tea. Of the boxed teas (as opposed to the looseleaf) my favorite is Celestial Seasonings Madagascar Vanilla Red rooibos tea with honey and soymilk.


----------



## chu (Mar 2, 2009)

black teas are awesome, steep the tea for a bit, let it get nice and dark,
then add some cream and sugar mmmmh


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

I like honey and lemon tea . Or is that even a tea? Anyways though, it's my favorite :3.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

PS: I assumed that tea was drunk Black, with lots of sugar and no milk. Keemun Chinese is my favourite, but Ceylon I drink most of, or I did when Luaka brand was stocked by the local shop.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

From the list I like Oolong and Earl Grey.

From off the list I like green tea (gun powder green rocks my socks) and jasmine tea.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

I like the ones like chamomile and that purple flower one (I dunno what it's called though)


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

There does not seem to be any correlation between teas and type.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Why would there be?


----------

